# Unwanted e-mail



## Ron W. (Nov 8, 2006)

I have "no e-mail notification" selected in my settings but am still getting e-mail.

What's up wit dat?


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 8, 2006)

Is that the same as no e-mail for subscribed threads?


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 8, 2006)

I checked your settings Ron and everything is set for no e-mails, except from admin., which means you will get a newsletter.

Exactly what e-mails are you getting?


----------



## Ron W. (Nov 8, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I checked your settings Ron and everything is set for no e-mails, except from admin., which means you will get a newsletter.
> 
> Exactly what e-mails are you getting?


 
People responding to threads that I've posted in.

The same kind I was getting before I changed my settings but maybe not so many.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 8, 2006)

You have to remove/cancel any subscriptions you've set up to stop the emails.


----------



## Ron W. (Nov 8, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> You have to remove/cancel any subscriptions you've set up to stop the emails.


 
OK.  How do I do that?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 8, 2006)

Click on User CP in the blue menu bar near the top of the page.  

At the left hand side of the next page, click on Edit Options

Do two things:

Change your Default Thread Subscription Mode: to Do Not Subscribe.

Click on Subscribed Threads and delete them


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 8, 2006)

Ron W.  I have changed your selection to "Do Not Subscribe" just like Andy said.  You will not get e-mails about any threads you respond to or start.


----------

